# Small Shop Layout - Input and Advice Wanted



## todd4390 (May 20, 2014)

After selling all my tools several years ago and getting the itch to get back into woodworking, I'm setting up shop again and am planning the layout of tools in a small 14' x 31' basement shop. Please give me your thoughts on this layout.


----------



## todd4390 (May 20, 2014)

Couldn't find how to add text on Grizzly's shop planner but the upper right item is a lumber cart, item on bottom right of drill press is a miter saw station, workbench in middle left of tablesaw and assembly table below that. Upper left corner will be base and wall cabinets.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Small? Almost twice as big as mine. Your layout looks pretty good. What all tools are you putting in there? I can only guess by the overhead views at: Table Saw, Jointer, Router Table, Bandsaw, Dust collector, Planer, and maybe Radial arm saw?


----------



## todd4390 (May 20, 2014)

Yeah like I said I couldn't figure out how to add text to label the tools. Working from upper right corner clockwise is oscillating sander, bandsaw, dust collector, miter saw, drill press and up top by double doors is lunchbox planer. Obviously tablesaw and jointer out in middle.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Maybe just me, but it like full walk around access on my table saw, so,I would move the jointer. Also, my jointer is tall enough that it would impede when I cut large pieces. This also may not be an issue to you…I don't have a chop saw station so use the table saw to break pieces down.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

How will you get sheet goods or long lumber down into your shop?


----------



## todd4390 (May 20, 2014)

The double doors on the right end of shop goes to outside the house so I would bring them in right there.


----------

